# How to Come to Terms with Your Attraction to 'Fat Girls'



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 9, 2018)

*How to Come to Terms with Your Attraction to 'Fat Girls'*

‘’I know this isn't true. I have plenty of friends who fit the "hot chick" stereotype (I live in Los Angeles, after all—there's practically a goddamn infestation of "hot chicks"). I've learned from my friendships with tall, thin, beauty-obsessed women that their romantic lives are just as shitty as mine. Fat or thin, we're in the same boat when it comes to getting cheated on, getting that awful text that says, "You're really cool, but the thing is..." The difference is, when that happens, my thin friends don't automatically blame it on their weight. So why am I constantly made to feel like my weight is the problem in my love life?’’


https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7bdxve/how-to-come-to-terms-with-your-attraction-to-fat-girls-456


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 9, 2018)

love life, not easy, for anyone, no matter how sexy fat chubby thin fit smart of dumb you are, love is a difficult subject, and we have to be incredibly humble when addressing it... because chances are never on our side. true love i mean. not just having some fun


----------

